# MK2 1.8T MOTOR FITTMENT



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

im having trouble fitting the motor into the mk2 . its a AWP motor and tranny .
mounts are 
pass rear 
oem hydro mount 
and oem metal bracket
tranny
o2a metal bracket and oem rubber mount 
(same one the green gti has )
front mount 
im using the 3 hockey puck mount 
with a g60 front bracket

now my engine is sitting waaaaaayyyy to crooked , as in it sits slanted like this (firewall| / |Front) . and is closer to the firewall on the pass side then the drivers 
it seems to me like the pass rear mount was "pulling " the motor twards the rear so i replaced it today and still nothing . 
this is cousing me problems as there is a 1/4 inch from the frame to the serp belt tensioner . (all mk4 accessories ) 
also it just sits akward and the cv's look all twisted . 
anyone have pics of just the motor in the car so i can referance it to see how off i am .


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: MK2 1.8T MOTOR FITTMENT (turbo 20v)*

Here's a pic of the front mount. This is an 8v crossmember with the original mount. The mount was later replaced with the Bahn Brenner solid mount.
















I thought the passenger rear mount was sagging a bit so I replaced the one on the right with the new one on the left.








And the trans mount from the O2A:


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

i followed your post on what mounts to get .. i have the same exact set up as u ecxept for the solid mount .. 
the rear mount i changed wit the same one u did but nothing .
gonna get a new front mount right now ..
dose the motor kinda sit like how i have it described ? im still on mk2 /16 or 8v subframe aswell ..


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (turbo 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo 20v* »_i followed your post on what mounts to get .. i have the same exact set up as u ecxept for the solid mount .. 
the rear mount i changed wit the same one u did but nothing .
gonna get a new front mount right now ..
dose the motor kinda sit like how i have it described ? im still on mk2 /16 or 8v subframe aswell ..


The axles on mine were straight from side-to-side and the motor had good clearance around the belt. The solid front mount didn't change the position at all. The new passenger rear raised that corner just a bit. There isn't much room in front of the motor. I used a custom fan shroud and aftermarket electric fans for more clearance. I also had to relocate the secondary air pump because there was no way it was going to fit in front of the block.
It's been almost two years now but I might have had some trouble getting the front mount lined up properly. I think that I raised the motor and let it down slowly while tightening all three bolts/nut evenly.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I had a problem with mine until I realize my rear pass motor mount was not in properly, I don't really remember the specifics cause it was quite a while ago but I initially installed it backwards and realized this motor isn't goin in right. There was definitely the opportunity to screw up the rear pass mount cause I did it..... hope that helps. ...


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

I just did this over the weekend. Mine was sitting in the same position that yours was and it was because the front mount was sitting too high. So, I used solid spacers for the mount and lowered it about an inch. That swung everything into place and made it sit in there nice and pretty. My tranny is an O2M, however.


----------

